# Mynah died suddenly



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone

Today evening I received a mynah from a friend of mine. When I looked, one of his legs was a stump, with the toes all shrivelled up and hanging from it. He hopped around the house, before I caught him and put him in a basket. By night, I mashed up a piece of banana to see if he would eat it. After a while, I heard him thrashing about. When I took him in my hands, his body was having spasms periodically, and his neck was twisting. I knew something terrible was going to happen, and in a minute he was gone. 

I was just wondering...he was not weak before the death...what could be the reason he died. Could the stress of bringing him home have anything to do with it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was his leg like that when you got him? What had happened to it?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the leg injury happened quite long back, because I thought it was dried leaves stuck to his leg...but they were actually his toes...so I think he did survive perhaps for weeks after the accident. I got him yesterday from a friend who lives on the fourth floor of our neighboring apartment. They tried to shoo him away but he stayed put, so they caught him.
Maybe it was stress + starvation. But he didn't seem on the verge of death..he was hopping about to get away from me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may have had an infection from the injury, or may have gone too long without food. Without knowing what had happened to him, or how long he was out there and maybe without food or water, hard to say. He needed to be warmed and hydrated before feeding also.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I had kept him warm. I did not give him water because I read over the internet that mynahs don't drink water, they get it in the fruits they eat. I did not want to stress him rightaway hence did not force-feed, but he died just 3 hours after he came. I wish there was some way of knowing when a bird is too weak and about to die...they are so good at pretending to be ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he was probably too far gone by the time you got him. I'm sorry.


----------

